# recall training + alternative activities



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The best method I've found uses a 50' light rope and lots of treats. When starting don't use the "Come" command (save that for when you are sure he will come) instead use "here" or "Tino". Say the command once and then reel him in and praise and treat him liberally. Repeat often. Once he gets reliable you can introduce the "Come" command. Only say the command once. Practice often and be sure that you can touch the dogs collar before you give the treat and praise. 

Once you feel more confident you can find a fenced in area to start practicing off lead. Again, save the "Come" command for when you are pretty sure the dog will come. Use "here" or "Tino" if he seems distracted.

Good luck, it is probably the most important command you can teach a pup.


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

he knows what come means inside  but not outside off leash.  sometimes he does,though, if the erea is notamiliar to him 
and yes, I compleetly agree. come, is the most important command. 

- Ranveig -


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Save the best treats possible when doing recalls. Maybe pieces of cooked chicken, beef or cheese. Make it worth it to him to came back.

Do you have any fenced in tennis courts nearby? This is a perfect place to practice if nobody is using them.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

The dog already has a habit of not coming to your recall word. When starting over I would change and use a different word and only use it when you know your dog will listen every time. The way to insure this is to put a long lead on your dog when practicing this command and if the dog doesn't come to your word gently pull him to you. With something this important I would use very high value treats and practice/work it every day. Another thing to think about is that when we are standing still or calling them to come we aren't that exciting. They also learn that when we call them and they do come many times the fun stops. When working your recall it is good to become the most exciting thing your dog sees  (you can turn and examine the ground like you found something really cool or walk/run away from the dog kicking in the dogs chase mode. When that dog gets to you have a great party lots of fun and great treats. Change up on the amount of treats the dog gets for coming sometimes give one great treat sometimes give 2 or 3 or jackpot and give many. The dog then never knows which he will get. 
And until you have this really solid don't use it to stop the fun and play. Let the dog go back to the fun he was having or change up and start a new fun game. It really is about good fun time repetition. Since each dog is an individual a decent recall could happen in 300 repetitions but for most dogs it really takes a lot longer than that.


----------

